# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Hani Avokado.

## benseven11

Avokado eshte ushqimi me i pasur ne vitamina,minerale,fiber proteina etj.
Si te hash avokadon pa siklet dhe bere rremuje. figurat me poshte.
1.Pret me thike avokadon ne gjysem.E pret me thike ne mes dhe e can thelle deri
sa thika te arrije dhe takoje berthamen.Meqenese berthama eshte shume e forte dhe
 nuk pritet,rrotulloje thiken rrotull berthames per te bere prerje ne gjysem te tulit.
Avokado kurre nuk duhet qeruar me thike sikur te ishte patate.
Pasojat,shume rremuje ne tavoline nga copa lekurash,ndotje e duarve
me tulin e avokados si gjize lol.I sikletshem per tu ngrene,prere ne copa.Me shume pastrim.

----------


## benseven11

Figura tjeter.Pasi eshte bere prerja do ndahet avokado ne dy gjysma.
E kap avokadon me te dyja duart dhe njeren dore e leviz,rrotullon nga vetja
(levizja ne drejtim te akrepave te ores) dhe dora tjeter rrotullohet ne drejtim te kundert.
Mjafton ky rrotullim dhe pastaj shkeputi dy gjysmat e ngjitura te
avokados.

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati....

----------


## benseven11

Gjysmen e avokados qe ka berthame e godet pak fort me thike mbi berthame.
Thika do ngjise ne berthame.

----------


## benseven11

Tani do heqim berthamen me shume stil pa e ngacmuar tulin fare.
Mban avokadon me berthame ne dore dhe rrotullo thiken horizontalisht
sikur te ishte elike elikopteri,ose sic rrotullon nje kapak kavanozi
per ta hap.
Figura

----------


## benseven11

Me ngritjen e thikes do ngrihet lart edhe berthama e ngjitur ne thike.

----------


## benseven11

I ben prerje tulit ne periferi 2 mm larg lekures me pjesen anesore te nje piruni te vogel plastik.Mund te perdoret edhe luge kafeje.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 9,10.perdoret gjithmone pjesa anesore e pirunit/luges ne periferi te avokados
dhe zhytet ne thellesi duke i dhene ne thellesi nje kthese te bute qe kopjon rrumbullakesine e frutit poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon me prerjet e tjera deri sa te boshatiset gjysma.

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati ...............

----------


## benseven11

Mund te besh prerje me pjesen anesore te pirunit
 te vogel plastik ne komplet periferine
 e gjysmes se avokados,pastaj zhyt/rrotullo bute
(sic i behet scoop akullores) dhe mund te besh prerjen 
dhe nxjerrjen e komplet tulit si nje cope e vetme.

----------


## benseven11

Kjo teknike,krijon zero rremuje,te lejon
 ta hash avokadon direkt mbi lekuren e vet
pa perdorur aksesori,pjata.
Mbeturina pa "therime",
vetem dy guacka dhe berthama

----------


## derjansi

Shum bukur tash na mso si me qoru molla dhe ne rregull jemi

----------


## INFINITY©

> Rezultati ...............


Ncncncncncn what a waste (typical guy  :perqeshje: ). benseven duket qe s'paska eksperience ne ngrenien e avokadove. lol 

Mbasi ta prisni me dysh dhe te hiqni berthamen, me majen e thikes i beni prerje per se gjati dhe se gjeri pjeses jeshile. Merrni nje luge kafeje ose gjelle (varet sa e madhe eshte avokado) dhe e coni lugen deri ne fund dhe nuk do ju ngelet asgje te lekura. 

Nqs doni te dini nese avokadot qe po blini jane perfekt, ne fillim shikoni se sa te buta apo te forta jane (duhet te jete aty nga mesi) dhe u hiqni pjesen e bishtit. Nqs shikoni qe eshte jeshile, atehere eshte ok. Nqs eshte kafe, e lini sepse nuk eshte e mire. (Ky eshte nje trick qe ma ka thene nje meksikane and it has always worked for me). 

Eh c'na bere more Ben, kush vete te bej guacamole tani ne 10 te darkes. lol

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Figura tjeter.Pasi eshte bere prerja do ndahet avokado ne dy gjysma.
> E kap avokadon me te dyja duart dhe njeren dore e leviz,rrotullon nga vetja
> *(levizja ne drejtim te akrepave te ores)* dhe dora tjeter rrotullohet ne drejtim te kundert.
> Mjafton ky rrotullim dhe pastaj shkeputi dy gjysmat e ngjitura te
> avokados.


Po nese e rrotullojme ne drejtim te kundert me akrepat e ores,apo rrezikon te spanohet edhe nuk hapet fare?

----------


## Bamba

Ca shije ka kjo mer, se nga pamja as i here sma ka mush synin?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po nese e rrotullojme ne drejtim te kundert me akrepat e ores,apo rrezikon te spanohet edhe nuk hapet fare?


Hahahha... e bukur kjo tankist...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Avocado eshte nder frutet me te shijshem e te shendetshem ,per mendimin tim.
Nuk ja vlen te hash nje meal , pa i hedhur sallates cik avocado . Ose ta mbash sa me plain and tasty , Wild rocket salad ,avocado ,a bit of olive oil and lemon juice will make a nice meal with grilled chicken breast aside.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

une e laj i her me uj e sapun hahahahahaha masanej e qeroj mesanej si te jet vafti o e pres me thik o e haj si moll. kur e han si moll reshqet ca her po ska gjo. masanej mur i cekic ene e caj ate berthomen si top ene haj faren.

----------


## kleadoni

Une per vete e perdor ndryshe. Dmth, e qeroj si patate edhe e shtyp me luge (normalisht duhet te jete pak i bute). Pastaj i hedh kripe, vaj, limon edhe lyej buken me te  :buzeqeshje:  Gje me te shijshme nuk ka!

----------

